# Prevent building of local blacklisted ports



## getopt (Sep 25, 2014)

Using poudriere for ports building I need to prevent the build of a list of ports like a blacklist. They should not be built and not allowed to be drawn in as required or dependency. I’m not sure if entries in make.conf are sufficient for this purpose.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 25, 2014)

https://fossil.etoilebsd.net/poudriere/doc/trunk/doc/poudriere.8.wiki - look under "Blacklist ports".


----------



## kpa (Sep 25, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> https://fossil.etoilebsd.net/poudriere/doc/trunk/doc/poudriere.8.wiki - look under "Blacklist ports".



From this on it's a good idea to direct people to the new home of ports-mgmt/poudriere at https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere. The old site uses a self-signed certificate that triggers a rather scary security warning on some browsers.


----------

